# NCsoft kündigt "Werbt einen Freund Aktion" an



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

> Werbt einen Freund und erhaltet gratis Aion&#8482;-Spielzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=328&page=

Was haltet ihr davon?

Find ich eigentlich super, solange man später nicht irgendwelche "Reitzebras" bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja solange es nur Gratis-Spielzeit ist, finde ich es auch ok.
Das macht schließlich jeder der ein Produkt mit einem Abo hat (Sky, MMO´s, diverse Zeitschriften)..


----------



## Syniera (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele bereits mit den Freunden, die Aion spielen wollen. Die anderen spielen halt noch ihre Mmo´s und ich kann und will sie auch nicht "bequatschen" mit Aion anzufangen; Weder um 13€ einzusparen, ein blödes Zebra zu bekommen, noch sonst etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin aber auch generell kein Freund von Werbeaktionen^^


----------



## Anser (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie dem auch sei wer hier welche Aktionen mag oder auch nicht.

Ich würde gerne Aion testen bevor ich es mir kaufe, also ran an den Speck ihr Aion Spieler werbt mich mit einem Freunde Key.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Anser


----------



## Desmondio (18. Dezember 2009)

Anser schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei wer hier welche Aktionen mag oder auch nicht.
> 
> Ich würde gerne Aion testen bevor ich es mir kaufe, also ran an den Speck ihr Aion Spieler werbt mich mit einem Freunde Key.
> 
> ...



Gib mal email dann lass ich dir eine zukommen.

Gruss


----------



## Desmondio (18. Dezember 2009)

Lade gerne noch Leute ein. Pm mit E- Mail an mich bitte!

So long


----------



## mechter (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich würde Aion auch gerne einmal testen. Wenn sich jemand findet wäre ich für eine Einladung sehr dankbar. 
Email an mechter [a] gmail.com

Vielen dank


----------



## TheFinePrint (18. Dezember 2009)

Kann man da mehrere Leute einladen? Ich würde nämlich auch gerne mal testen, bin aber absolut nicht sicher, ob ich nachher wirklich anfange und es täte mir leid, wenn derjenige, der mich eingeladen hat, dann keine gratis Spielzeit bekommen kann und auch keinen mehr einladen kann.

Und noch eine Frage: auf buffed steht:
Könnt Ihr einen neuen Mitspieler für Aion finden, darf sich dieser über den von Euch verschickten Link eine kostenlose Demo-Version des Asia-MMOs herunterladen und für drei Tage oder fünf Stunden bis zur Demo-Maximalstufe sieben gemeinsam mit Euch das Spiel erkunden.

Das "gemeinsam mit Euch" ist das wörtlich zu nehmen, oder kann der Neuling da auch alleine spielen?


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

Er darf auch alleine Spielen. allerdings finde ich diese 5 Stunden schon was dämlich, denn ein neuling kommt somit gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet raus und hat kaum möglichkeiten seine eigentliche Klasse zu testen. Da hätten sie schon etwas mehr spielzeit spenden dürfen.


----------



## FreshPirate (18. Dezember 2009)

Suche jemand von dem ich geworben werden könnte.

mfg der Frische Pirat


----------



## xerkxes (18. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Er darf auch alleine Spielen. allerdings finde ich diese 5 Stunden schon was dämlich, denn ein neuling kommt somit gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet raus und hat kaum möglichkeiten seine eigentliche Klasse zu testen. Da hätten sie schon etwas mehr spielzeit spenden dürfen.



Wäre es mehr gäbe es für die Kinahseller ein Schlupflöchlein mehr um ihre Waren effizient anzubieten.


----------



## Bööörni (18. Dezember 2009)

Suche jemand der mich wirbt, da ich mir das spiel eh holen kriegt dieser also quasi 1 free monat^^
aber halt immer möchte man so ein spiel vorher testen deswegen pn an mich für werben.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Er darf auch alleine Spielen. allerdings finde ich diese 5 Stunden schon was dämlich, denn ein neuling kommt somit gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet raus und hat kaum möglichkeiten seine eigentliche Klasse zu testen. Da hätten sie schon etwas mehr spielzeit spenden dürfen.


Aus dem Startgebiet kommt man sowieso nicht raus, da dort doch steht dass die testversion nur bis Stufe 7 geht

Edit: Ich verschicke meine Einladungen uch gerne, da meine Freunde sowieso Aion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachricht an mich


----------



## Desmondio (18. Dezember 2009)

Man kann nur 4 Freunde einladen


Meine sind alle versendet also bitte keine PM anfragen mehr

Gruss Desmo


----------



## Father (18. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich so ganz gut an, aber 7 Std. nur...
Aber ich würde gerne erstmal Testen ob das mit meinem Rechner geht, habe nur dual und 4 GB.

Warte darum auf die Probezeit, ehe Ich 50,- Euro ausgebe und dann ist es müll.

Bei WoW geht das ja wohl mal besser im Moment...

Wer Lust hat un Aion Spielt kann mir eine WErbung schicken, und wenn es gut läuft dann freuen sich 2.

Gruss
FATHER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal AION testen also wer mir eine einladung schicken kann bitte ersmal per PM bescheid sagen 
danke im vorraus


----------



## Mahrt (18. Dezember 2009)

*edit* hm ok ich sehe keinen Button zum Freunde Werben


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Dezember 2009)

1 Einladung habe ich noch zu vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (18. Dezember 2009)

Intressante Idee(nicht das es was neues wäre, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Aion braucht sich besonders am Anfang in keinster Weiße verstecken!


----------



## Hallas (18. Dezember 2009)

Mööp

ich würde auch gerne einmal aion testen... wenn noch was frei hat, schreibt mir bitte eine PM dann geb ich euch die Email addresse....

einfach so hier reisschreiben mag ich nich.. die arbeit die spamms dann auf die liste setzen ist mir einfach zu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosquito92 (18. Dezember 2009)

huhu buffys!

need keey pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möngi12 (18. Dezember 2009)

grüß euch,


ich hätte riiiiiesengroßes Interesse an 2 Keys für einen Freund und mich!


Bitte schreibt mich n lieber Mensch an =)

lieber Gruß

der Möngi


----------



## Blaise2277 (18. Dezember 2009)

Wer noch nen Key frei hätte, bitte Pm an mich =)
Danke schonmal im Vorraus ^.^


----------



## Chaotikos (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte auch gerne nen Key...
Bitte PM an mich....Danke....

Ciao Chaotikos


----------



## Seydo (18. Dezember 2009)

Hat wer ne ahnung warum es bei mir die funktion nicht im Account gibt? ich wollt eigendlich mit nem kumpel zusammen das jetzt mal machen damit er es sich villeicht auch kauft aber bei mir ist die funktion im account nicht vorhanden


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Hat wer ne ahnung warum es bei mir die funktion nicht im Account gibt? ich wollt eigendlich mit nem kumpel zusammen das jetzt mal machen damit er es sich villeicht auch kauft aber bei mir ist die funktion im account nicht vorhanden



Hast eventuell keinen Aktiven account?


----------



## Shanninchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey, 
wer noch nen Key freihat kann mir gerne ne PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schicke dann Emailadresse zu. Danke schonmal :>


----------



## Morphblader (18. Dezember 2009)

ganz einfach!! ich habe mnoch meine 4 keys frei zum vergeben!!!

wer jetz noch einen möchte zum testen, schreibt mich doch bitte grad an!! oder direkt per mail an: morphrose /@\ gmx.de

viel spaß schonmal!


----------



## Jogi1401 (19. Dezember 2009)

ja hätte dann auch noch 3 frei ...fix PM an mich und ab geht das ......


----------



## Father (19. Dezember 2009)

Wer es schafft, Bitte eine Einladung per PM an mich mailen...

thx...


----------



## Archonlord (19. Dezember 2009)

3 einladungen verfügbar .. wer will noch ,wer hat noch nicht =)


----------



## Yrhi (19. Dezember 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> 3 einladungen verfügbar .. wer will noch ,wer hat noch nicht =)



hier ich^^ schicks mir per pm


----------



## tyrox09 (19. Dezember 2009)

na die aktion von ncsoft kommt aber recht früh^^
denen scheinen die kunden krasser wegzurennen als ich dachte.
naja sollen die mal machen, helfen wirds dem gammelspiel trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bööörni (19. Dezember 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> na die aktion von ncsoft kommt aber recht früh^^
> denen scheinen die kunden krasser wegzurennen als ich dachte.
> naja sollen die mal machen, helfen wirds dem gammelspiel trotzdem nicht
> 
> ...



naja das muss nichts heißen...
die test version ist stark iengeschränkt, 3 tage aktv. max 5 std game, im vergleich zu der wow test woche ich das doch recht wenig

Und weiß jemand wie groß der client ist ? hab die ersten 7GB downgeloaden und dan springt der nicht mehr weiter auf die quasi nächste seite, da steht also 7130/6998,2 MB


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (19. Dezember 2009)

ich finde es sehr sehr nice von nc muss ich echt sagen hoffe aber das es nicht zu offt wird weil ich das langsame leveln schon sehr toll finde


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Dezember 2009)

Vráccas.Drachmondis schrieb:


> ich finde es sehr sehr nice von nc muss ich echt sagen hoffe aber das es nicht zu offt wird weil ich das langsame leveln schon sehr toll finde


Das bezieht sich aber auf das doppelte Ep wochenende oder?^^

BTW 900k ep pro elitemob rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und 1 Einladung hab ich auch noch frei


----------



## Gardur (19. Dezember 2009)

Also wer nochn Key hat PN an mich , ich würd das Spiel ebenfalls gerne erstmal testen bevor ichs mir Kaufe. Aber es hört sich alles gar nicht mal schlecht an^^

MfG


----------



## Caocala (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich würde mir auch sehr gerne mal die Welt von Aion anschauen, vor allem um zu wissen ob mein oller Rechner diese Hürde noch stemmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wer noch einen Key zu vergeben hat, bitte per pm melden.

Würde mich freuen und es ist ja auch Weihnachten.


----------



## Eldorado (19. Dezember 2009)

Da mich Aion interessiert und ichs gern teste möchte, bitte ich sehr um einen Testkey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer also noch einen zu vergeben hat, ich nimm ihn gern zum testen, bevor ichs kaufe :O
Einfach bitte PM an mich und ich schick die Email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (19. Dezember 2009)

So , 0 hätte ich noch also fix (keine) PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (19. Dezember 2009)

Bööörni schrieb:


> naja das muss nichts heißen...
> die test version ist stark iengeschränkt, 3 tage aktv. max 5 std game, im vergleich zu der wow test woche ich das doch recht wenig
> 
> Und weiß jemand wie groß der client ist ? hab die ersten 7GB downgeloaden und dan springt der nicht mehr weiter auf die quasi nächste seite, da steht also 7130/6998,2 MB



Naja, man kann da rüber nur spekulieren.

Es ist bei NCsoft meines wissens normal so eingeschrenkte test Accounts zu haben.

ALlerdings könnte man jetzt auch böse sein und behaupten das sie sich bewust sind wie schnell das Game vom Questen ins Grinden übergeht und sie (Wie leute auch bei Age of conan behaupten) nur den teil anzocken lassen wollen der noch Richtig spaßig ist.

Das problem ist auch, grad für PvP fans hat halt AIon  bis 25 absolut 0 zu bieten (bis auf ab und zu Rifts) Auch die werden durch so eine Testversion wenig angezogen.

Persönlich würde mich als PvP fan die demo absolut nicht anziehen als Pve fan sehr wohl, besonders als Quest fan (hab auch die korea test version gespielt und die hat mich zum kauf bewegt) allerdings wurd ich wie jetzt villeicht auch mehere ab den moment entäuscht wo meine quest mir grad mal die exp von 2 mobs gibt, klar ist mir bewust das questen nichts weiter ist als ein par mini aufgaben zu erfüllen wo ich auch nur mobs kloppt, drotzdem sind quest eine verpackung die motivieren weiter zu spielen, so wie es bei Call of Duty warfare zb im Multiplayer das Upgrade system gibt, ist zwar im grunde sinnlos, drotzdem motiviert es ungemein, auch wenn spielerisch irrilevant.

Ich denk wie bei Lineage wird Aion seine spieler haben, Es gibt auch in Europa genug die an Grinden spaß haben, aber einen spieler der grad von ecken wie herr der ringe online kommt, im Pve also verwöhnt ist, wird das spiel in sachen Pve garantiert nicht fesseln (ebenfals selten)


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (19. Dezember 2009)

könnte mich jemand werben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (19. Dezember 2009)

keiner mehr nen key frei oder was


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (19. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich jemand mal werben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will das spiel erstmal ausprobieren bevor ich es mir entgültig kaufe!

Danke


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Dezember 2009)

Falscher Thread


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (19. Dezember 2009)

da hat sich ja auch keiner gemeldet :/ und da ich heute noch nichts weiter vorhabe wollte ich antesten & evtl heute noch holen wenns mir denn gefällt darum habe ich neu aufgemacht^^

bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen key bekommen :/ hat noch wer einen?


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (19. Dezember 2009)

ist hier überhaupt mal jemand im forum unterwegs v.v?


----------



## Bööörni (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch der auch beta zocken "möchten" das ihr auch probleme mit dem downloader habt, stoppt bei 95% , downloadet auch nach 7215/6993,8 MB weiter ohne zu sagen ob es zuende ist oder weiter geht usw.


----------



## HobbySoldat (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich kann noch 4 Leuten eine Testversion gewähren, schickt mir einfach eure E-Mail Adresse als private Nachricht.

Edit: Bitte nicht mehr anfragen, es sind alle Keys verschickt!


----------



## travisbarker (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Ich hab auch noch vier Einladungen frei, also wer noch möchte schickt mir doch bitte eine PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Argh...wo im NCSoft Account find ich denn -->Aktion -->Freund werben?

Ah, ok, ich denke das geht erst ab dem 25ten Dez. da man ja mindestens 90 Tage gespielt haben muss und die hab ich erst an dem Tag, wenn sie die Pre Orden Tage nicht mitrechnen.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (20. Dezember 2009)

Da noch keiner bereit war mir einen key zu schicken oder alle off gehen wenn ich denen schreibe frage ich nun nochmal ob noch wer nen key hat der ihn mir hier & jetzt gleich mal schicken kann?

pls per PM melden!

Danke


----------



## Fresco (20. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das hier einige goldseller firmen accounts haben um an einen testaccount zu kommen, sodass se schön kostenlos in chat´s spammen können^^


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will denn keiner nen frei monat bekommen? v.v


----------



## GlitchE (20. Dezember 2009)

ich könnte auch einen Key gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte Pm an mich


----------



## Lauron (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

3 Leute könnte ich noch werben. Wer interesse hat bitte ein PM an mich senden mit eurer E-mail Adresse.

Einladungen gehen dann spätestens Morgen Abend raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. Dezember 2009)

Fresco schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen das hier einige goldseller firmen accounts haben um an einen testaccount zu kommen, sodass se schön kostenlos in chat´s spammen können^^


Na das wird aber schwer außer im ersten gebiet, da das max level der trial level 7 ist


----------



## Rodem (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte noch alle Keys zu vergeben, wer will also PM an mich :-)

mfg Rodem


----------



## graynd (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich kann noch 4 einladen aber au nur wenn sie  anfangen wollen ,  aber 1 davon brauch ich für meinen bro


----------



## Raxzy (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Aion testen!
Könnte mich wer einladen?


LG Gelgor :-)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Dezember 2009)

gibt es schon einen thread zu wo diese anfragen gestellten werden, dafür musst du keinen neuen aufmachen


----------



## Liam87 (21. Dezember 2009)

hey hallo!

ich hätte gern einen key wenn möglich bzw eine einladung.

entweder per pn oder per mail: liamsongbird_87@hotmail.com

Danke!


----------



## Liam87 (22. Dezember 2009)

up suche noch eine einladung bzw key! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilTwin (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte noch den ein oder anderen Invite frei.
Wer mag kann sich ja per 'netter' PN melden.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Dezember 2009)

Vergebe 8 Invites - einfach per "PN" melden.

Edit: Noch 5 Invites vorhanden.


----------



## Estartu (22. Dezember 2009)

ja hätt ich auch im angebot wenn wer testen will...her mit der pm


----------



## Phönix0092 (22. Dezember 2009)

Würde auch gern mal testen pm an mich dann geb ich euch die mail adresse.
schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## Twixst (23. Dezember 2009)

Suche auch noch Key zum testen.
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ichs mir holen werde, aber wer weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach PM an mich und ihr bekommt meine E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## Sin (23. Dezember 2009)

Hmm komisch. Seit mehr als 6 Monaten ist mein Account aktiv, kann aber dennoch niemanden werben... schade eigentlich.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm komisch. Seit mehr als 6 Monaten ist mein Account aktiv, kann aber dennoch niemanden werben... schade eigentlich.



Klingt unlogisch. Dein Account kann maximal seit dem Release aktiv sein. Die Betazeit zählt hier mit Sicherheit nicht mit hinein. Bei mir geht es problemlos, habe auch keine CE sondern nur eine normale Preorder Version.


----------



## Caino (23. Dezember 2009)

Suche einen key zum Testen. 

PM an mich und ihr bekommt meine e-mail adresse.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Dezember 2009)

Noch 4 Keys zu vergeben. PM an mich mit Email Adresse gleich mit bitte. First come first served.


----------



## myxemio (25. Dezember 2009)

würde gerne auch mal dieses Aion testen..... würd mir einer so ne einladung schicken?

PM an mich, dann schreib ich PM mit E-Mail-Adresse zurück.....

wär nett.... danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## chiantz (25. Dezember 2009)

Den ein oder anderen TestKey kann ich auch noch vergeben.... einfach melden.

gruss


----------



## travisbarker (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Habe jetzt auch endlich die Option " Einen Freund werben" also wer einen Key möchte bitte eine PM mit E-Mail Addy an mich.

Grüße Travis


----------



## Giben (26. Dezember 2009)

also wer nen Key übrig hat, bitte PM an mich.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Stancer (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann auch Freunde werben.

Bei interesse PM mit Name und Email an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
Ich suche für meinen kleinen Bruder, noch einen Key. Er möchte das Spiel, sehr gerne einmal testen und würde sich riesig über eine Zuschrift freuen! Leider kann ich ihn nicht werben, da mein Account derzeit nicht aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seine Email Adresse lautet ricolass@web.de
Wir würden uns wirklich sehr freuen, wenn du ihn werben würdest! Da ich nurnoch bis morgen Abend im Haus bin, würde ich ihm gerne mit Rat und tat zur Seite stehen, deswegen würden wir uns wahnsinnig freuen, wenn es so schnell es geht, klappen könnte!!

Vielen Herzlichen Dank und einen schönen zweiten Feiertag!


----------



## ErwinGT (26. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit
kann 4 Keys vergeben.
Einfach ne PN mit eurem Namen und eurer Mail Adresse an mich, Key geht dann spätestens heute Abend raus.


----------



## Lilicia (27. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank, für den Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat das Spiel schon fleißig ausprobiert! Dankeschön!


----------



## Baladan (27. Dezember 2009)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (30. Dezember 2009)

3 Einladungen habe ich noch zu vergeben...kurze PM reicht.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch 4 Stück offen


----------



## HobbySoldat (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mein Keys jetzt immer direkt ins Forum schreiben. Hat den Grund das ich Keys verschickt habe die nicht mal registriert worden sind und ich jetzt 2 Monate warten darf. Naja..

Sobald ich sehe das der Key angewendet wurde werde ich ihn hier wieder entfernen. Ansonsten gilt: Der schnellste gewinnt!

DX2S-RTEX-YM6L-JC6T-7F7P (edit: Code wurde benutzt!)



> So gehts:
> 
> Zur Erstellung Ihres Accounts:
> 1. Besuchen Sie de.aiononline.com/account
> ...


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

Meine Keys sind alle raus. Aber Stimmt schon was Hobbysoldat sagt. Von meinen 4 verschickten wurden nur 2 benutzt.

Deswegen vielleicht mal nen appell an die Leute, die hier nach Keys fragen. Seid sicher, das ihr die Keys auch wirklich nutzt, weil sonst ist es unfair gegenüber Spielern, die das Spiel wirklich ernsthaft antesten wollen.


----------



## ErwinGT (31. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Wie kann man hier die Keys posten? Werden doch nur der Person angezeigt der man die Einladung schickt...................oder bin ich einfach nur blind?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Dezember 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Wie kann man hier die Keys posten? Werden doch nur der Person angezeigt der man die Einladung schickt...................oder bin ich einfach nur blind?


Vielleicht sich selber eine e-mail schicken?

Meine 4 keys wurden alls benutzt


----------



## Stierka (31. Dezember 2009)

Die idee ist Super nur das Problem ist die Gilde ist zu Voll.Wir müsssen anbauen das steht fest,aber weiss wer wann Gildenlevel 4 und sogar 5 zum Update zugelassen werden ? 4 könnte man aber es geht ja nicht ^^.


----------



## ErwinGT (31. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sich selber eine e-mail schicken?
> 
> Meine 4 keys wurden alls benutzt



Sind die Keys dann nicht Mail gebunden? Gut zu wissen. Ich danke ^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. Dezember 2009)

Das hier hat jetzt zwar nur indirekt mit der Freundaktion zu tun aber deswegen nen neuen Thread aufmachen will ich (noch ) nich.

Hatte Aion schon als Openbetaverson (north america), und wollte es nun heute Morgen (so 1 Uhr) updaten (mit dem Ncsoft Launcher).
Allerdings kommt bei mir immer : Bei´der letzten Anwendung von Aion (North America) ost ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Das Problem kann unter Umständen mit der Option Reparieren behoben werden.

Zack auf Reparieren geklickt dann kam aber nur diese Fehlermeldung:
Fehler-Code: 5 (RepairPatchNotFound):

Für die folgende Version gibt es keinen Reparatur-Patch: '1.5.1.7'.

Die Patch-Server scheinen momentan aktualisiert zu werden.

Bitte versuchen Sie es in ein paar Minuten erneut.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Marvin B. (1. Januar 2010)

Muss ich mir für die Demo das ganze Spiel runterladen?

Wenn nicht, dann möchte ich auch gern eine Einladung bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axaxel (1. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine Einladung freuen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Januar 2010)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Das hier hat jetzt zwar nur indirekt mit der Freundaktion zu tun aber deswegen nen neuen Thread aufmachen will ich (noch ) nich.
> 
> Hatte Aion schon als Openbetaverson (north america), und wollte es nun heute Morgen (so 1 Uhr) updaten (mit dem Ncsoft Launcher).
> Allerdings kommt bei mir immer : Bei´der letzten Anwendung von Aion (North America) ost ein Fehler aufgetreten.
> ...



Hast du geschaut, welche Client- und Serverversion hast? Ich glaube 1.5.1.7 ist nur die Serverversion, dein Client wird noch bei 1.2.xx sein wie in der Beta.
Du kannst die Beta nicht mehr Patchen, du brauchst einen Release-Client. Ist aber absolut normal und auch so üblich. Man konnte in einem kurzen Zeitfenster zwischen letzter Beta und ner Weile nach Release noch nachpatchen, aber jetzt nicht mehr, soweit ich weiß. Bleibt dir nichts anderes als neu zu installieren mit einem Release-Client, den du aber über Torrent sicherlich fix runterladen kannst.


PS: Ich habe noch 4 Keys zu vergeben, einfach eine PN mit E-Mail Adresse an mich bitte, wer einen will muss sich schon bequemen mir eine PN zu schreiben, auf Posts wie "will auch bitte einen Key" wird nicht reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VigorMortis (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen....ich wäre, sofern es denn noch möglich ist, an einem Trial-Key interessiert.

Es wäre super, wenn sich jemand finden würde um mir einen zukommen zu lassen.


LG Vigor

schickt mir bitte eine PM, solltet ihr noch einen über haben


----------



## Oglokk (5. Januar 2010)

Naja irgendwie muss man ja Leute an Land ziehen wenn es nicht so läuft wie es sein soll.Um AION finde ich ist es leider sehr sehr ruhig geworden.


----------



## VigorMortis (5. Januar 2010)

Huhu.....ich habe noch eine andere Frage.....wie lange kann man eigentlich mit einem Gäste-key testen? 
Gibt es noch etwas zu beachten?


MFG Vigor


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Januar 2010)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Um AION finde ich ist es leider sehr sehr ruhig geworden.



zurecht, es gibt viel viel bessere spiele, über die man reden kann


----------



## ctullhu (5. Januar 2010)

ja dann red doch woanders drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die aktion funktioniert doch bestens, 2 freunde von mir haben sich inzwischen das game gekauft.
ich finde solche trials sinnvoll.
da lernt man das spiel kennen und sieht ob sich der kauf lohnt.
man kann das natürlich auch sein lassen und lieber im buffed forum rumnörgeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2010)

Hat noch jemand eine Einladung für mich offen? Würde mir das Spiel gerne vor dem Kauf ansehen und es ausgiebig testen.


----------



## VigorMortis (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe auch noch


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe noch 3 Keys, PN mit Email Adresse an mich bitte wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Ryke (6. Januar 2010)

Hätte auch Interesse an einen Key, würde mich über eine Einladung freuen.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

Ryke schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse an einen Key, würde mich über eine Einladung freuen.



Key ist raus, noch 2 übrig. 

PS: Nur wer sich die Mühe macht mir auch ne PN direkt mit Email Adresse zu schicken bekommt auch einen Key, auf "ich will, PN du mich mal dann schick ich dir Email wird nicht reagier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coomassie (9. Januar 2010)

Hey, 

suche für einen Kumpel von mir einen Test key, mein acc besteht leider noch nicht lange genug.

Gerne hier melden oder pn an mich, dann geht die mail addy raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquarelia (10. Januar 2010)

Moin,

würde auch gerna mal AION antesten. Einfach mal kurz ne PM schreiben wer noch Kontigent frei hat.


----------



## Morphblader (10. Januar 2010)

so; ihc habe noch 3 Einladungen Frei!!!

Wer noch eine will, sollte sich bei mir melden, wenn er interesse am Spiel hat!!

entweder hier oder per mail: morphrose@gmx.de


----------



## dzpromaster (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute ,
ich habe ebenso noch 3 Einladungen zu verschicken !! 
wer eine möchte der soll sich unter der email dzpromaster@msn.com melden!!!

lg dzpromaster


----------



## demoscha (11. Januar 2010)

Das kann man seinen Freunden  doch echt nicht antun!
Es ist ja nen nettes Spiel, mal keine frage! Man sollte aber als Spieler eine niederige Frustrationsgrenze haben. So lange ich mit meinem Rechner 120fps in pve Gebieten hab und teilweise mit nur 4fps wenn ich im Abbys unterwegs bin, werde ich diese Spiel Niemandem empfehlen!

mfg Demoscha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeahra (13. Januar 2010)

Huhu zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde zu gerne Aion testen. Hat vielleicht bitte noch jemand einen Key für mich?
Das wäre wirklich nett

LG


----------



## DannyB (13. Januar 2010)

*meld*
Wär auch an so nem tollen Key interessiert.
Wenn das Ganze flüssig bei mir läuft, is die Gratisspielzeit quasi sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (13. Januar 2010)

Würde mich auch gern als gratisspielzeitgeber anbieten. Suche also n freundlichen gamer der mir seinen Freundeskey zuschicken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd es gern mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke schon mal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondkin Kaleth (13. Januar 2010)

Hi - hab auch noch freie Keys - wer noch welche brauch einfach anschreiben^^ 
werd morgen abend ma wieder reinschaun


----------



## Curvatura (14. Januar 2010)

Mir wäre folgende Aktion lieber:

"Schenkt eueren Account einem Freund und erhaltet 50% des kaufpreises wieder wenn dieser min 3mom spielt" .. oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Curvatura (14. Januar 2010)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Keys jetzt immer direkt ins Forum schreiben. Hat den Grund das ich Keys verschickt habe die nicht mal registriert worden sind und ich jetzt 2 Monate warten darf. Naja..
> 
> Sobald ich sehe das der Key angewendet wurde werde ich ihn hier wieder entfernen. Ansonsten gilt: Der schnellste gewinnt!



Wurde diese freunde werben Aktion hier nicht im Forum untersagt? Nur so am rande ...


----------



## Sin (14. Januar 2010)

Hmm wieso sollte dies denn verboten sein? Es ist ja nicht wie in wow dass man Mounts und so geschenkt bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curvatura (14. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm wieso sollte dies denn verboten sein? Es ist ja nicht wie in wow dass man Mounts und so geschenkt bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zitat: 
*Wir werden Eurem Freund dann eine E-Mail mit einem Gratis-Demo-Seriennummerncode für Aion zusenden. Sollte Euer Freund daraufhin einen neuen Standard-Account eröffnen und mindestens einen Monat lang die Aion-Abonnementgebühr bezahlen, erhaltet Ihr automatisch ein Monat Gratisspielzeit!
*

Soll ich dir das jetzt noch erklären oder kommst alleine drauf?

Aber danke für die Seriencodes, alle codes die ich so in den Foren finde nutze ich immer zum Boten. Praktische Sache finde ich.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Zitat:
> *Wir werden Eurem Freund dann eine E-Mail mit einem Gratis-Demo-Seriennummerncode für Aion zusenden. Sollte Euer Freund daraufhin einen neuen Standard-Account eröffnen und mindestens einen Monat lang die Aion-Abonnementgebühr bezahlen, erhaltet Ihr automatisch ein Monat Gratisspielzeit!
> *
> 
> ...



Boten bis level 10 oder wie?


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte auch interesse an solch einem Code ^^
Also wenn noch  jemand einen hatt wäre ich dankbar.
Allerdings kann ich nicht versprechen das ich dann auch wirklich richtig mit Aion anfange, wie gesagt mal antesten dann weiter schauen ^^
Über eine Beschreibung wo ich den Code dann eingeben muss wäre ich dankbar ^^


----------



## Mondkin Kaleth (14. Januar 2010)

na curvatura nix besseres zu tun als rumzumotzen? dann spiel halt aion nicht/nicht mehr. 
Hier möchten Spieler Aion antesten und sich selbst eine Meinung bilden - was Leute wie du denken interessiert eh keinen^^ Hirnlose Aktionen wie du sie gern hättest passen ja echt zu dir..

Für alle andren: Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt hab ich noch freie Keys. Einfach anflüstern^^


----------



## Honola (14. Januar 2010)

Hätte auch noch 3Keys, einfach mail schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Zitat:
> *Wir werden Eurem Freund dann eine E-Mail mit einem Gratis-Demo-Seriennummerncode für Aion zusenden. Sollte Euer Freund daraufhin einen neuen Standard-Account eröffnen und mindestens einen Monat lang die Aion-Abonnementgebühr bezahlen, erhaltet Ihr automatisch ein Monat Gratisspielzeit!
> *
> 
> ...



Solche antworten kannste dir getrost dahin stecken wo kein licht hinkommt.


----------



## Nirela (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne mal Aion antesten.

Wenn jemand für mich einen Key hat, einfach eine kurze Pn an mich wegen der Email-Adresse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarion (17. Januar 2010)

Würde es auch sehr gerne einmal antesten. Würde mich über eine PN bzgl der Mailadresse freuen.

Gruß
Nex


----------



## Weissnet (17. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nabend zusammen,
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal gelesen das es seit neustem die möglichkeit gibt/geben wird,Aion mal anzutesten.
Habe mich ein bissl durch die Foren gestöbert,und auf das anhaltende nerfen meiner Schwester und mittlerweile auch aus eigenem Intresse^^ habe ich herraus gefunden das man wohl nur von jemanden geworben werden kann.
Dieser spieler muss seit 90tagen einen activen ncsoft acc haben usw...

Na ja um das ganze abzukürzen ja sind noch bei WoW ^^ ,würden es uns trotzdem gern mal anschauen bevor man die Katze im Sack kauft x) .
Wenn sich hier jemand findet der bereit wäre mich als trial zu werben, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Und plx keine "shice wow!!111" flames, ich bin da eher neutral und man soll ja schließlich immer das spielen was spass macht und offen für neues sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Honola (17. Januar 2010)

Habe noch 2 codes frei.
Einfach pn mit gültiger email adresse schicken dann bekommt ihr den code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: alle 4codes sind vergeben, falls einer der einen code erhalten hat sich aion kauft, hab ich wieder einen weiteren code zu vergeben ;-)


----------



## Bibl88k (18. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mit meinen Account irgendwie nicht machen, die Option steht nicht zur Verfügung -.-'

&#8364;dit: Ok, hab die 90 Tage noch net voll, kein Wunder @_@


----------



## *Freya* (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
möchte Aion sehr gerne mal antesten.
Würde mich über ne PM bzgl. meiner E-Mail-Adresse freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Sanitäter (18. Januar 2010)

Nabend

Ich würde das Spiel auch mal antesten. Hätte vielleicht noch jmd einen Gästekey frei ? 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Einfach eine PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatchel (19. Januar 2010)

Suche jemanden der noch einen Aion Test-Key zur Verfügung hat. Ich garantiere für euren Gratis-Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pm-me wegen Email

Grüße Ich^^


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. Januar 2010)

hab noch alle frei /pm me für nen code plz aber nur wer wirklich will


----------



## Dwarim (19. Januar 2010)

Will auch noch, bitte PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (20. Januar 2010)

danke an alle die mir geschrieben habe nun sind alle weg , kleine info man braucht neben der e-mail adresse auch den namen(glaube vollständig)


----------



## rambur (21. Januar 2010)

Hi würde Aion auch gerne antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank in vorraus ......


----------



## Tungbill (21. Januar 2010)

Habe auch noch alles frei, pm an mich wer es mal testen mag


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Demo-Key freuen. Bin unglaublich gespannt, aber nach den letzten Fehlkäufen bin ich etwas vorsichtig geworden. 
Daher würde ich das Spiel gerne antesten. Wenn es mir gefällt, bleibe ich sicher auch dabei.

EDIT: Ich brauche keinen Key mehr, Tungbill hat mir freundlicherweise einen überlassen. :-)


----------



## reallyy (22. Januar 2010)

Hey ich würde Aion auch gerne antesten, da ich von wow langsam genug habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich über ne Pm von euch freuen.

mfg


----------



## Marlboro (22. Januar 2010)

Moinsen währe nett wenn mir auch mal wer so nen Key schicken könnte möchte auch erst mal testen ehe ich mir das spiel hole und eventuell geld rausgeworfen habe.

wer nen freien Key einfach per pm an mich.


----------



## Richtigsteller (22. Januar 2010)

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass NCsoft sein Hauptaugenmerk in Zukunft auf Guild Wars 2 legen wird. Weshalb ich von der Zukunft von AION noch nicht so ganz überzeugt bin.  Ob man jetzt kostenlose Spielzeit oder Ingame Items bekommt wäre mir ziemlich egal. Das WoW Zebra ist auch nicht grad ein Hingucker und mehr Gimmick, da es zu keiner Klasse wirklich passt.


----------



## EliteDragon99 (22. Januar 2010)

Freundin und ich suchen 2 aion testaccounts - pn an mich !


----------



## Nhats (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde sehr gerne Aion einmal testen und würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand per PN 
die notwendigen Details dazu schicken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank!

lg nhats


----------



## Geige (23. Januar 2010)

Habe einen zu vergeben, freundliche PM an mich und er gehört dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Truxus (23. Januar 2010)

hallo,
also ich würd gerne mal aion testen.währe nett wenn mir jmd nen key zukommen lassen würde.
dirk_everment@web.de

thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Othyr (23. Januar 2010)

Würde auch gerne mal Aion testen. Wenn jemand so nett wäre und mir einen Key geben würde. 
Falls dies der Fall ist, bitte eine PM an mich für meine Email. :>


----------



## Kazue (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

würde mich auch über nen Key sehr freuen, wenn noch einer einen zu vergeben hat dann bitte eine Pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (23. Januar 2010)

Aloha zusammen.
Ich hab genug von dem ganzen andren Rest...und würd gern mal Aion antesten.

Wäre lieb, wenn mir einer eine PM zukommen lassen würde... damit ich auch einen Code bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seteleron (23. Januar 2010)

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn mich jemand werben könnte

Einfach PM dann geb ich euch meine E-mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPaufler (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn jemand einen für mich hat, wäre auch nett!
marcobudde@online.de


----------



## Sin (24. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis an die Suchenden: Ihr solltet davon absehen eure Emailadressen einfach so zu veröffentlichen. Lasst euch lieber eine PM schicken wo ihr dann alles weitere klärt.


----------



## Itachisan (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

würde auch gerne von WoW auf AION umsteigen, und suche daher noch jemanden der mich mit WEF werben würde, damit ich das Spiel an testen kann und mir nicht direkt kaufen muss.

Email: ditasoft1@web.de




<3


----------



## Burno230 (27. Januar 2010)

Also falls jemand noch eine Einladung übrig hat, würde ich mich über eine Einladung freuen, damit ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte PN an mich dann schicke ich meine Email-Adresse zurück!

Vielen dank im Vorraus.

Lg Burno


----------



## Roflpantoffel (27. Januar 2010)

hallo aion fans,ich würde auch gern mal aion testen,würde mich sehr über eine einladung freuen.
 pn bitte an mich schicken,dann bekommt ihr meine e-mail Adresse.

lg


----------



## cericcho (27. Januar 2010)

Würde mich gerne werben lassen! 
also werbt mich^^


----------



## Lichknight (28. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

also ich gesell mich auch dazu.
Würde auch gerne mal Aion testen bevor ich es mir kaufe, wenn ihr noch eine Einladung frei habt könnt ihr mir ja per PM bescheid sagen :-D
Mfg
<-

Edit: Muh :-)


----------



## tobiclaudi (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bei allem was ich über Aion gelesen habe bin ich hin und her gerissen ob ich es mir nun kaufen soll. Da kommt so eine "Werbeaktion" natürlich sehr gelegen.

Wenn jemand noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frzl (6. Februar 2010)

Meine Freundin und ich würden das auch liebend gerne testen... falls jemand noch einen oder sogar 2 Tests übrig hat würden wir uns sehr über eine PN freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagrant09 (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Servus!

Ich würde Aion auch gern mal antesten, bevor ich es mir kaufe. Wer noch einen freien Code hat schickt mir doch bitte eine pm...ich gb euch dann meine Emailaddresse.
Danke


----------



## Torrance (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch noch ein 1 Key zu vergeben. Also wenn noch wer testen möchte, PM an mich.

Frohes Mailen und dann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-bang (13. Februar 2010)

ich würd gerne aion testen kan mir wer einen schicken? email:Julian212121@yahoo.de


----------



## KunQ (14. Februar 2010)

Falls noch jemand Werben kann PM Pls


----------



## yank3 (14. Februar 2010)

würde mir das Spiel auch gern mal anschauen. per pm, ich danke!


----------



## Torrance (14. Februar 2010)

Einen Key kann ich noch vergeben. Wer noch möchte? PM an mich.

Frohes PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab vorerst keinen Key mehr.


----------



## Edgehead (19. Februar 2010)

ich würde es unglaublich gern mal testen. wenn wer key hat bitte pm an mich für email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derstoll (3. März 2010)

hallo könntet ihr mir auch einen per pm schicken pls ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



möchte es mal testen aber keine 40 € zahlen 
wenns mir gefällt springt ja ein gratis monat für euch raus ^^
also pls pls pls


----------



## Rise Above (14. April 2010)

Tag auch, suche wen der mich werben kann, will das Spiel gerne mal testen, habe WoW langsam echt satt.

Also wenn es mir gefällt, hol ich es mir zu 100% und ihr kriegt einen Freimonat ;-)

Wer also einen Monat umsonst spielen will, PM an mich.


----------



## Nexarius (14. April 2010)

Was will man denn an Aion bis Stufe 7 testen?

Bis Stufe 20 ca. ist Aion ein echt tolles Spiel, der richtige Mist geht aber erst ab 25 los wenn man keine EP / Quests mehr bekommt, man keine Kinah fürs reppen / kaufen von Skills hat, es keine Gebiete zur Abwechslung gibt, die Instanzen sinnlos sind usw...

Das ist doch nur eine Kundenmacherei, so eine Heuchelei - bis Stufe 20 fand ich Aion auch atemberaubend, alles was danach kam war eine QUAL...


----------



## Kizna (14. April 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Was will man denn an Aion bis Stufe 7 testen?
> 
> Bis Stufe 20 ca. ist Aion ein echt tolles Spiel, der richtige Mist geht aber erst ab 25 los wenn man keine EP / Quests mehr bekommt, man keine Kinah fürs reppen / kaufen von Skills hat, es keine Gebiete zur Abwechslung gibt, die Instanzen sinnlos sind usw...
> 
> Das ist doch nur eine Kundenmacherei, so eine Heuchelei - bis Stufe 20 fand ich Aion auch atemberaubend, alles was danach kam war eine QUAL...



Ansichtssache. Ich für meinen Teil grinde lieber als das ich Quest machen und Kinnah Probleme hatte ich wirklich nie bis Level 50. Klar war ich immer knapp bei Kasse, aber es hat grundsetzlich für meine Skills und Seelenheiler-Kosten gereicht.


----------



## Virthu (14. April 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Was will man denn an Aion bis Stufe 7 testen?
> 
> Bis Stufe 20 ca. ist Aion ein echt tolles Spiel, der richtige Mist geht aber erst ab 25 los wenn man keine EP / Quests mehr bekommt, man keine Kinah fürs reppen / kaufen von Skills hat, es keine Gebiete zur Abwechslung gibt, die Instanzen sinnlos sind usw...
> 
> Das ist doch nur eine Kundenmacherei, so eine Heuchelei - bis Stufe 20 fand ich Aion auch atemberaubend, alles was danach kam war eine QUAL...


auch nach level 25 gibt es jede menge quests, kinahprobleme sind eigentlich nicht wirklich vorhanden, wenn man nicht meint, jeden mist aus dem ah kaufen zu müssen und gebiete zur abwechslung... nun, eltnen/theobomos/lower abyss und morheim fürs pvp - das geht schon. für asmos halt deren entsprechungen.
hängt ev auch mit der klasse zusammen, die man spielt. sm/zauberer/jäger/kleriker/kantor sind etwas leichter zu leveln, dafür werden die gladis/templer/assassinen später richtig gut.


----------



## Nightfiredemon (16. April 2010)

Hey würde das Spiel auch unglaublich gerne mal antesten, habs nun schon länger verfolgt 
aber ich konnte mich nie wirklich dazu überwinden mich quasi 'blind' in ein neues MMO zu stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand villeicht nen trial key übrig hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (16. April 2010)

Ich versuch dir mal eine Einladung zu schicken. Wohin soll ich sie den schicken?


----------



## Nightfiredemon (16. April 2010)

hab dir ne PN mit der email geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (16. April 2010)

Jo alles klar. Einladung ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (21. April 2010)

Hiho, ich weiss nicht ob jemanden anschreiben soll, da nicht weiss wer noch Keys zur verfügung hat.
Habe mich nun entschieden Aion doch zu kaufen und bereits bestellt, da ich denke genug zu kennen aus Videos und Forum.
Freitag sollte das Produkt bei mir sein, und durch Trialkey hat nun jemand die möglichkeit 30Tage geschenkt zu bekommen.

Danke schon im voraus
MfG. Robi

Habe ein Key bekommen.. thx^^


----------



## Nahemis (21. April 2010)

Hab leider grad keinen Key, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerengel (23. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,


bin schon lange bei Buffed. Habe aber jetzt erst einen Account, da ich jetzt anfangen will ein MMO zu spielen.
Ich würde gerne mit Aion anfangen, würde es gerne aber testen da ich nicht sicher bin ob es gut flüssig läuft. Deshalb frage ich jetzt hier ob einer von euch mich bitte Einladen kann oder einen Testkey hat.
Wäre echt nett.


Grüße


euer Donnerengel


----------



## kadet123 (24. April 2010)

Hallo, kann mich bitte jemand für Aion Werben? swetlanakoch@arcor.de 	wenn es mir gefällt werde ich dann weiterspielen und bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal.

MFG


----------



## spamkiller (24. April 2010)

hast post


----------



## kadet123 (24. April 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## SakuraJosy (25. April 2010)

kann mir auch mal eben jemand einen code zuschicken?
würde mich freuen

samyli@web.de


----------



## Yiraja (25. April 2010)

hab dir ne einladung geschickt


----------



## Zuldos (2. Mai 2010)

Würde es ebenfalls gerne mal testen.. Mishka-tibia@gmx.de 

danke


----------



## Miodri (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo, hab auch interesse an Aion.
Hat vllt noch wer einen Key, den er abgeben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ja PM me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will meine email adresse nicht unbedingt in einem öffentlich einsehbaren Forum posten, hoffe ihr versteht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabrinus (4. Mai 2010)

obwohl ich das Spiel dank dem Ende von Tabula Rasa eigentlich boykotieren wollte.....hmm

 Kurz gesagt, es ist wohl genug Zeit vergangen, außerdem scheint mir das Spiel Potential zu haben. Vielleicht wäre jemand so freundlich mir einen Trial Key zu schicken...

Email Addy: thomas*hiddsun.de

danke


----------



## kingflords (4. Mai 2010)

würde das spiel auch gerne testen. hat jemand zufällig eine einladung offen? danke


----------



## 1Boradar1 (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand nen Key hat pls melden


----------



## Jfizzel (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend leute,

Ich suche jemand der mich anwirbt da ich aion testen will und es eventuel zu einem richtigen Account umwandeln will da es mir durch videos und screenshots sehr zugesagt hat.
Ich würde es halt gerne testen bevor ich es mir kauf aber falls ihr mich anwirbt und ich den Testaccount zu einem richtigen Account machen werde dann bekommt ihr ja 30 Tage gratis.
Von daher ist es nur ein vorteil für euch.
Wer mich anwerben kann bitte mich anschreiben.


----------



## Motoi (11. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand mich anwerben würde.
Ich interessiere mich ziemlich für Aion (Screenshots/Trailer sehen fantastisch aus) und würde es daher gerne einmal testen.

Hoffe auf positive Antwort


----------



## Nahemis (11. Mai 2010)

sry kann keine Einladung mehr verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotwiesel (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Meine Freundin und ich würden gerne mal Aion testen wollen und suchen daher jemanden, der uns beide gerne werben möchte. Wenn jemand also da die möglichkeit hat bitte eben ne PN an mich.

Gruß

Das Wieselchen


----------



## HobbySoldat (6. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mein Keys jetzt immer direkt ins Forum schreiben. Hat den Grund das ich Keys verschickt habe die nicht mal registriert worden sind und ich jetzt 2 Monate warten darf. Naja..

Ansonsten gilt: Der schnellste gewinnt!

*7X3K-B4G9-G4YF-ZNPZ-VQDE

7WTL-BYHR-24QC-ZAHR-2UZU

7W56-95VP-3XB9-SFYR-MNAA

7VHL-C7HQ-F4QW-HYA5-ZT8F

7X4K-B5Y9-GCYF-VUA2-6SXB

7WZ8-9FUP-8XB6-A9GT-NXUX

7WXJ-BWGR-34QC-H48R-GZD3

7WS5-9GA7-9N36-WDZN-GN4R*



> So gehts:
> 
> Zur Erstellung Ihres Accounts:
> 1. Besuchen Sie de.aiononline.com/account
> ...


----------



## Kehrin (6. Juni 2010)

Hat noch jemand einen Code für mich ?

EDIT: Hab einen danke


----------



## Kuhlemann (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne noch nen Key. die von Hobbysoldat sind alle in Verwendung. Danke sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Direkt 2 Keys wären toll, nen Freund von mir würde dann gleich gerne mittesten... ^^


----------



## Torém (18. Juni 2010)

ich hätte auchnoch gerne einen key .kann mir bitte jmd einen per pm schicken?


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juni 2010)

Wer nen Key haben will, bitte mir ne PM schreiben mit Email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT >>> Alle Keys sind nun Vergeben.
Die nächsten kommen sobald wieder einer Verfügbar ist.*


----------



## Lyrian (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo.
Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine einladung freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über PM?

wäre nett

mfg lyri


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Moin

Ich suche einen Key für Aion. Stand dem Spiel immer sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da viele meinten es ist ein Grind-MMO und die verabscheue ich total. Aber nach dem neusten Patch und einigen Ingameszenen hätte ich nun doch Lust das Spiel mal anzutesten.

Wär echt super wenn einer noch nen Key übrig hätte. Wenn ja, einfach ne PM an mich.

Mfg


Edit: Hab einen. :>


----------



## Ajael (20. Juni 2010)

Meine Sind alle vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny7 (21. Juni 2010)

heyho 

würde mich auch über nen aion key freun einfach anschreiben bitte : )
danke


----------



## Sinkalil (22. Juni 2010)

Wer noch ne Einladung will, bitte PM mit Mail Adresse an mich. Hab noch einige frei aber bitte auch dann benutzen


----------



## Drgolgo (22. Juni 2010)

Habe noch alle meine Keys frei. Wer noch einen brauch einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Juni 2010)

3 tage ist ein bisschen wenig. runterladen (wenn man im tiefsten bayern aufm berg wohnt) dauert ja schon relativ lange und wenn ich leute einladen will, die ich aus anderen mmos kenne wo ich mal nicht schnell mit der dvd hingehen kann, fehlt da schon ein halber bis ein ganzer tag. und wenn ich jetzt alle klassen ein wenig testen will? naja egal^^ finds gut, dass es nicht so bonus items gibt... dann würde einfach jeder schnell 2 mal bezahlen und alle rennen mit nem über ranzigem pet rum.


----------



## Perdoth (23. Juni 2010)

wie kann ich meine codes versenden? oder muss ich dafür aion bezahlen? mein acc ist gestern abgelaufen?


----------



## lord nobody (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch keys zur verfügung bitte einfach eine PN an mich dann bekommt ihr den Key zugeschickt

edit
einer noch zu vergeben! wer den haben will pn mit email!
LG


----------



## Varagon (28. Juni 2010)

Ich kann auch noch Einladungen verschicken.

PM mit email an mich. Schicke sie dann heute Abend raus.
Ich melde mich sobald alle raus sind.

lg

Edit: Es sind alle Keys vergeben. Die 4 ersten die mir eine PM geschickt haben, haben den Zuschlag bekommen.

lg Varagon


----------



## DieLilly (29. Juni 2010)

Hab auch noch Einladungen zu verschicken.

4/4

PM mit eurer email an mich.

VG Lilly


----------



## Zhaoyi (17. Juli 2010)

Suche noch ein Trial Key,
bitte Pm oder E-Mail an zhaoyi.fan@live.de
MfG
Zhaoyi


----------



## KroenenHH (29. Juli 2010)

Hat noch wer eine Einladung übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mail dann per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garnelenboss (29. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]hallo

[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer Einladung würde mich sehr freuen =)
Email kommt per PN

Mfg [/font]


----------



## RedFive (1. August 2010)

Hi,

Suche auch noch jemanden der mich einladen kann. E-mail per PN.
Würde mich sehr freuen!

LG


----------



## Venni (2. August 2010)

hallo,

ich schließ mich den vorigen posts an.. möchts auch mal testen, einfach per pm melden ;-)

lg


----------



## sambuca1234 (8. August 2010)

Suche auch jmd der mich einladen kann einfach per pm melden


----------



## deathnemesis (8. August 2010)

Brauche auch eine Einladung.


----------



## Arino (8. August 2010)

pm an mich wer nen key will ;-)


----------



## Jonestone (9. August 2010)

Hey zusammen!

Ich würde mich auch mega über einen Key freuen!

MFG 

Jonestone


----------



## Chaotikos (9. August 2010)

Hätte auch gern nen Key...
Wer einen hat bitte an: swanvillage [a] online.de

thx Euch


----------



## pwndlol (12. August 2010)

huhu.
wäre sehr an nem trial-key interessiert. wer noch invites frei hat... würde mich über ne mail oder pn freuen!

lg


----------



## Reprise (12. August 2010)

pwndlol schrieb:


> huhu.
> wäre sehr an nem trial-key interessiert. wer noch invites frei hat... würde mich über ne mail oder pn freuen!
> 
> lg



Schau in dein Postfach :-)


----------



## tobiclaudi (13. August 2010)

Morgen,

falls jemand ein Trial Key übrig hat, würde ich mehr sehr freuen wenn ich den nutzen dürfte.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## SecurityDog (14. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch gern einen :-)


----------



## Atryss (14. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "Trial Key" von Aion.

Vielleicht ist jemand von Euch so nett und hat noch einen "Trial Key" übrig.

Mfg


----------



## DeathSoul (22. August 2010)

hallo bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem der mich als freund wirbt würde gerne Aion testen


----------



## Suljana (22. August 2010)

huhu,

ich suche auch noch jemanden der mich wirbt da ich gerne mal aion testen möchte als alternative zu wow.

einfach pm :-)))))

gruss


----------



## Bharum (25. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ein guter Freund und ich würden uns sehr gerne einmal Aion anschauen.

Sollte jemand noch 2 Trials übrig haben, wäre das supernett.

Die E-Mail Adresse meines Freundes:
butcher366@t-online.de

Meine E-Mail Adresse:
Chucky_pg.de@web.de

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal!


----------



## m0joAion (26. August 2010)

Hi Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wäre auch interessiert daran Aion mal anzutesten. Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem guten MMORPG und Aion sieht da vielversprechend aus.

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mich jemand vorschlagen könnte für einen Trialaccount.

Meine e-Mail Adresse ist: m0jo@hotmail.de oder JaydenRiches@hotmail.com

Viel dank

Gruß m0jo


----------



## Wutprobe (26. August 2010)

Einladung ist raus viel spaß ! : )


----------



## murkee (27. August 2010)

Huhu,

ich würd mich ebenfalls sehr um eine Einladung freuen um Aion mal anzuzocken.

Keine lust mehr auf WoW und wollte von daher mal Aion ausprobieren.

Also wenn wer so nett wäre mir eine Einladung zu schicken wär echt klasse.

Wenns mir gefallen sollte werd ich mir das Spiel auch kaufen und aktivieren somit ihr auch was von habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Email : murkeebeatz@web.de

MFG


----------



## axeka (28. August 2010)

Hallo ich frage hier auch mal ganz nett nach ob wer es mir ermöglichen könnte Aion mal an zu testen , würde mich echt sehr drüber freuen . 




 Meine Mail ist sternenkrieg@googlemail.com 




 Danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldorado (28. August 2010)

Key is raus an axeka!

Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibolin (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls schon länger auf der Suche nach einem guten Mmo, das nicht unbedingt der gleiche Einheitsbrei wie alles Andere ist. Da ich dabei auf Aion gestoßen bin und mich sehr dafür interessiere, es aber vor dem Kauf liebend gerne austesten würde, wäre ich auch wirklich erfreut über einen Key. Falls wer einen für mich hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Email: SebastianWeinstock@web.de

Vielen Dank, Bibo


----------



## axeka (29. August 2010)

Eldorado schrieb:


> Key is raus an axeka!
> 
> Viel Spaß!
> 
> ...




Hey Dank dir super nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (29. August 2010)

Bibolin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls schon länger auf der Suche nach einem guten Mmo, das nicht unbedingt der gleiche Einheitsbrei wie alles Andere ist. Da ich dabei auf Aion gestoßen bin und mich sehr dafür interessiere, es aber vor dem Kauf liebend gerne austesten würde, wäre ich auch wirklich erfreut über einen Key. Falls wer einen für mich hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...



Key raus.


----------



## Bibolin (29. August 2010)

Vielen Dank bin grade am runterladen freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Aion Community.
Nachdem ich mich nun über einige MMO´s informiert habe und mich Aion am meisten anspricht, würd ich mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen Key für mich überhätte.

Würde mich sehr freuen und bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruß
ToRock

email: Thordus@live.de


----------



## Ketinka (31. August 2010)

Huhu ihr lieben!

Habe gehört das sich bei Aion seid dem Erscheinen einiges geändert hat und würde nachdem ich damals sogar Betatesterin war mir das gerne nochmal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über eine Einladung freuen meine Email ist Gizmo140@gmx.net

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Ketinka! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Paradiso (31. August 2010)

> Huhu ihr lieben!
> 
> Habe gehört das sich bei Aion seid dem Erscheinen einiges geändert hat und würde nachdem ich damals sogar Betatesterin war mir das gerne nochmal angucken
> 
> ...



Hey Ketinka,

die Änderungen die besonders gut sind kommen aber erst am 7.September. Also warte lieber noch ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider habe ich, aber auch alle Keys schon vergeben.


----------



## Cerom (1. September 2010)

Der Testkey geht doch nur bis Stufe 7. Was hat sich den bis Stufe 7 geändert oder wird mit 2.0 geändert ? Ich wüßte da nichts.


----------



## xontroulis (1. September 2010)

Wenn es dich interessiert, lese es in den Foren nach, wo es genuegend Beitraege diesbezueglich gibt.


----------



## Cerom (2. September 2010)

Was soll ich in den Foren lesen ? Im Stufenbereich bis Stufe 7 gibt es keine Änderungen.


----------



## Cerom (2. September 2010)

Was soll ich in den Foren lesen ? Im Stufenbereich bis Stufe 7 gibt es keine Änderungen.


----------



## Nahemis (2. September 2010)

Da hast du deine Antwort^^


----------



## Cerom (2. September 2010)

Die Frage zielte doch darauf ab das sich jemand, der Aion schon mal einige Zeit gespielt hat, einen Testkey wünscht um sich die Änderungen seid dem (oder meinetwegen auch die, die noch mit 2.0 kommen) ansehen möchte. Nur dazu taugt ein Testkey nichts. Den für den Stufenbereich den man mit den Testkey abdeckt, also bis Stufe 7, hat sich nichts verändert. Also was will derjenige mit einem Testkey ?.


----------



## Nahemis (2. September 2010)

da hast du recht


----------



## xontroulis (2. September 2010)

Jop, hast dich aber sehr komisch ausgedrueckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onni (2. September 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon ein Topic aufgemacht, würde Aion auch gerne mal testen, aber bisher hat mir noch niemand eine Einladung geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde mich freuen wenn mich jemadn einlädt. Meine email ist: d.useldinger@gmail.com

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, hat sich erledigt. Hab eine Einladung von "Tyralion" bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dankeschön


#Closed


----------



## Kenny7 (3. September 2010)

Heyho würde mich auch sehr über eine einladung freun =)
email = darkroporter@gmx.de
dankeschön :>


----------



## Lyondy (8. September 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne mal rein gucken

Wenn mir jemand die Möglichkeit geben will ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PN *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moira (15. September 2010)

Ich würde auch sehr gerne Aion testen falls noch einer eine einladung frei hat E-Mail Moira@schmusemail.de


----------



## Nahemis (15. September 2010)

Hallo Moira,

ich schicke dir eine Einladung. Viel Spass mit Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Faamia (15. September 2010)

Huhu würde mich auch über ein gäste acc freun. meine email ist vedoh101@yahoo.de

lieben dank im vorraus schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (15. September 2010)

Faamia schrieb:


> Huhu würde mich auch über ein gäste acc freun. meine email ist vedoh101@yahoo.de
> 
> lieben dank im vorraus schonmal
> 
> ...



Huhu Einladung ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keupi (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal Aion probieren. Wenn jemand einen Gästekey oder eine Einladung per PN schicken könnte, würde ich micht freuen.

Ansonsten bitte auf keupi@live.de

Danke.

Edit : Hat sich erledigt - habe meinen Uralt-Account per 14-Tage Gamecard reaktiviert und bin wieder dabei :-)


----------



## Ilium (16. September 2010)

Würde auch gerne eingeladen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , PN an mich !


----------



## Anansie (16. September 2010)

Möglich, dass du noch keine 6 Wochen gespielt und damit einen aktiven Account hast. Erst dann kannst du Freunde einladen. Warum das so ist...ich habe keine Ahnung :/


----------



## Richiz (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde auch gerne einmal Aion ausprobieren und würde mich freunen wenn mir jemand einen Gast-Key schicken könnte.

Meine E-mail-Adresse lautet: richiz@t-online.de


vielen Dank im vorraus

MfG

Richiz


----------



## Serasvictora (25. September 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich und ein Freund von mir möchten gerne mal in Aion reinschauen und hoffen durch den 2.0 Patch einen guten Zeitpunkt dafür gewählt zu haben
Wer 2 Gäste-Keys hätte soll sich bitte bei mir per PM melden

Würde mich sehr freuen

Mfg Seras


----------



## SA1330 (25. September 2010)

ich hab wieder 1 gästekey zu vergeben wer mir als erstes eine pm mit seiner email schickt bekommt ihn.


----------



## Noriah (25. September 2010)

Würde mich auch über einen Gästeschlüssel freuen um es mal anzutesten.


----------



## battschack (25. September 2010)

Hab kA wer jetz hier schon eins hat aber ich hätte noch 3stk zum hergeben glaube ich fals man insgesamt 4einladen kann.

Pm me einfach mit mail oder so.


----------



## Serasvictora (26. September 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich suche noch nach 1 Gäste-Key also wer noch einen hat, ich würde mich freuen

Mfg Seras


----------



## Matthes aka -Ulf- (30. September 2010)

auch ich befinde mich noch auf der Suche nach einem Trial Account und würde das Spiel
gerne testen bevor ich es kaufe...

mail ist matthias.schindler@rub.de


grüße


----------



## Kaldreth (30. September 2010)

ist raus


----------



## Eldorado (30. September 2010)

Alle Keys von mir sin erstmal vergeben!
Viel Spaß an denen, die ichs noch geschickt habe


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (7. Oktober 2010)

Soo Guten Abend =)

Würde mich über nen KEY freuen einfach eben hier reinschreiben wem ich eine PM schreiben kann mit meiner E-Mail.  Danke


Dome


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Oktober 2010)

kannst mir schicken!

BTW wäre es nicht sinnvoll hier mal einen Thread zu erstellen wo alle Key gesuche rein kommen? So wird nicht ständig ein neuer Thread erstellt!


----------



## ogrim888 (10. November 2010)

Hallo 

Könnte mir jemand einen Testkey zusenden?

Ich würde Aion gerne testen 

Mfg


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Wenn du mir deine E-mail Adresse per PN sagst gerne.


----------



## Phoenixblut (16. November 2010)

Ich habe noch 3 Keys zu vergeben, schreibt mir einfach eine PN oder eine E-Mail an dscrud@googlemail.com mit eurem Namen und eurer E-Mail adresse und ich werde euch einladen


----------



## seine-heiligkeit (21. November 2010)

würds auch gerne mal testen. wer mag mich mal laden?


----------



## Elysus (4. Dezember 2010)

wer einen key haben möchte, soll mich bitte anschreiben und mir seine email sagen ( am  besten unter matthias.raske@freenet.de)


----------



## Lotusss (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab noch *5 Keys zu vergeben*, schreibt mich einfach mit eurer E-Mail Adresse an und ich schick euch sofort die Einladung!


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2010)

Hat noch jemand einen Key?
Ich würde AION gern mal testen auf meinem neuen PC. Bitte einfach ne PM an mich schreiben!


----------



## Alenda (12. Dezember 2010)

würde auch gerne aion testen 
carolyn-janine-drews@web.de


----------



## Nachtglanz (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

ich würde mich sehr über eine Einladung freuen! ASAP! (Bin schon am Downloaden!) 




-devildragon-@web.de


----------



## Nachtglanz (18. Dezember 2010)

So hab noch nichts bekommen.. Die Aktion gibt's doch noch?

Community wirklich so klein das selbst nen Trial Key zuviel verlangt ist? 
Würd mich freuen wenn doch noch was kommt...


----------



## Virthu (18. Dezember 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> -devildragon-@web.de



so wie die adresse da steht, mit bindestrichen, habe ich sie für die aktion verwendet. die einladung dürfte demnach bald eintreffen.


----------



## Nachtglanz (18. Dezember 2010)

Ein Lebenszeichen!

Noch ist keine Mail da, aber ich warte gespannt! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Lotusss (18. Dezember 2010)

Hast auch schon post von mir bekommen, schau mal im Junk Mail ordner nach.


----------



## Nachtglanz (18. Dezember 2010)

Hmm.. nun gut. Bisher ist immernoch nichts angekommen. Von euch beiden.. selbst im Spam-Ordner gibts nichts.. seltsam.

Gibt es denn die möglichkeit das ihr mir den Key einfach per PN oder sowas schickt?


----------



## Lotusss (18. Dezember 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Nachtglanz (18. Dezember 2010)

Lotusss du hast eine PN von mir.

Danke schonmal an alle für die Bemühungen!


----------



## loktex (23. Dezember 2010)

Servus, hat jemand noch einen Testkey für mich ? Würde gerne auch mal ins Aion reinschauen bzw. wenns mir gefällt wechsel ich sofort auf Aion. Wäre für denjenigen also n Freemonat drinne =) Danke schonmal.


----------



## killy22 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Trialkey freuen, wenn noch einer einen übrig hat bitte an killy22@gmx.de schicken.


----------



## Tex (6. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wenn noch jemand einen Key für mich hätte, wäre das wunderbar.  Natürlich muss ich sagen, das die Chance 50/50 steht, ob ich verlängere. Ich war damals in der Beta, da konnte es mich noch nicht so ganz überzeugen. Aber was ich gelesen habe, sind ja doch einige Änderungen vorhanden.

Mail Adresse gibt es dann per PN. Brauch ja kein Spam Robot sehen.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Tex (7. Januar 2011)

Wirklich niemand mehr?


----------



## HobbySoldat (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin,

es gibt mal wieder neue Keys!
_
*Sonderangebot:* Wer sich auf einen dieser Keys eine Vollversion von Aion registriert und sich noch einen weiteren Monat Spielzeit kauft erhält auf dem deutschen Server Balder (Elyos) 10 Millionen Kinah für seinen Einstieg in Aion. Einfach PM hier im Forum schreiben. Gilt bis Ende Januar._

*Test Account Keys:**
**DL6H-35GX-969G-V64R-HW69
**DLVC-6KWM-PD8X-NVAR-LVEA
**E35J-SDRF-YP2D-6D9J-74FK
**E66C-ZYEG-L5SG-2W7M-6FDM*


> So erstellen Sie Ihren Account:
> 1. Besuchen Sie www.aiononline.com/account
> 2. Loggen Sie sich in Ihren NCsoft®-Account ein. (Wenn Sie keinen Account haben, erstellen Sie einen neuen.)
> 3. Klicken Sie auf "Seriennummerncode benutzen" und geben Sie den Aion-Demo-Seriennummerncode (Europa) ein.
> ...


----------



## jAdh (14. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute, würde es auch gern mal anspielen also wer mir einen Code schicken möchte Pm't mich am besten und ich geb meine Email Addi weiter =) Danke schonmal


----------



## Phoenixblut (27. Januar 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sollte wer noch einen Key brauchen, ich habe noch 3 zu vergeben

Bitte per PN oder per E-Mail an dscrud@googlemail.com melden - im Forum gepostete E-Mail Adressen werde ich nicht einladen, da meist wer anders schon schneller war und der Key dann weg ist :-) [/font]


----------



## Yukioko (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch regelmäßig Testaccs abzugeben, bitte schickt mir eine PN da ich auch wie Phoenixblut nur auf die an mich gerichteten PM´s reagiere. 
Ausserdem bitte ich darum nicht mehrere gleichzeitig um einen Key zu bitten, damit es nicht zu unbenutzten Doppelversendungen führt und andere dann keine Chance mehr auf einen Key haben. 

_Dafür werde ich schnellstmöglich eine *100%* zu oder absage geben mit evtl. 
Reservierung falls einer dann solange warten kann wie ich es mitteile, vielleicht auch früher wenn einer das Spiel dann kauft. _ 

LG eure Yukioko

*z.Z. 0 Keys frei .*​


----------



## eddycool44 (2. Februar 2011)

Ich würde gerne Aion testen bevor ich es mir kaufe,bitte  werbt mich mit einem Freunde Key  
Danke euch jetzt schon


----------



## Pepper1991 (8. Februar 2011)

Würde mich auch über einen key freuen. danke schonmal


----------



## DarkSJay (9. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,

da mir wow momentan zum halse raushängt bin ich auch auf der suche nach was neuem.
ich wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand einen trial key schicken könnte.
schonmal danke


mfg


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Februar 2011)

edit: Sind schon alle keys draußen die ich schicken konnte.


----------



## Aioncrazy (19. Februar 2011)

bitte einladen an admin@pimpmygame.org


----------



## Yukioko (25. Februar 2011)

Yukioko schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch regelmäßig Testaccs abzugeben, bitte schickt mir eine PN da ich auch wie Phoenixblut nur auf die an mich gerichteten PM´s reagiere.
> Ausserdem bitte ich darum nicht mehrere gleichzeitig um einen Key zu bitten, damit es nicht zu unbenutzten Doppelversendungen führt und andere dann keine Chance mehr auf einen Key haben.
> 
> _Dafür werde ich schnellstmöglich eine *100%* zu oder absage geben mit evtl.
> ...



*z.Z. 1 Keys frei .*​


----------



## Lotusss (26. Februar 2011)

Habe wieder *4 Keys zu verschenken*, private Mail mit eurer E-Mail Adresse an mich!


----------



## Execute.at (3. März 2011)

Spiele schon seit längerer zeit WoW und würde gerne mal Aion ausprobieren hätte vielleicht jemand die güte mir einen trail key zu geben?^^
Am besten per PN! 



Mfg exe


----------



## deathnemesis (3. März 2011)

Ich und ein Freund würden gern Aion testen. Für zwei Testkeys wäre ich demnach sehr erfreut.


----------



## eooxx (9. März 2011)

Hallo

nach WoW und Eve möchte ich gerne mal was neues testen! Wenn einer noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich freuen!


FG eooxx


----------



## Pawo (10. März 2011)

Huhu an alle,

wollte nach einem Trial Key für Aion fragen. Wäre echt nett wenn mir einer einen senden würde.
Ich wollte Aion schon lange mal testen aber da auf der Seite kein Trial angeboten wird frage ich hier mal. 

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß

Pawo


----------



## Tarnsocke (14. März 2011)

Hallo ihrs!
Bin grade über diesen Thread hier gestolpert, und wie Ihr euch denken könnt würde ich auch gerne mal in Aion reinschnuppern.
Wäre also für einen Key dankbar ;-)
Greets


----------



## mircos (14. März 2011)

würde auch gern ma aion antesten und würd mich über ein key sehr freuen


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (20. März 2011)

Also ich habe noch 3 freie Zugänge. Bitte bei Interesse an Aion einfach mal eine Nachricht an mich schreiben, mit den benötigten Daten wie e-mail usw und ich schick euch den trial key.


----------



## thakko (23. März 2011)

Ich würde das spiel gerne mal antesten, finde es von den Videos her schon super. Ich werde es mir auch sicher noch kaufen, würde es aber dennoch erst testen^^


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. März 2011)

So paar Keys habe ich noch für jeden der mal testen möchte 

Einfach anschreiben mit E-Mail pls


----------



## Tom-y (7. April 2011)

Falls mich jemand als Freund werben möchte, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, meine Mail ist waldi@killer-bimboz.de


----------



## solidarus (7. April 2011)

Würde mir auch gerne ma das Spiel anschauen und wäre dankbar für nen key Email ist defenseend37@web.de


----------



## cryptace (14. April 2011)

ich würde mich ebenfalls über ein trial key freuen suche im moment nen neues mmo, mail ist cryptace@web.de, danke schomma im vorraus!


----------



## Fedary (16. April 2011)

Ich würde aion auch gerne antesten, wenn mir jemand einen trial key schenken möchte dann schreibt mir ne pm danke schön


----------



## Bamboochaa (21. April 2011)

Ich würde Aion auch echt gerne mal testen ^^ wenn noch jmd einen Key übrig hätte nehme ich ihn gerne 

Eine PN wäre sehr nett ^^

Danke schonmal
und viele Grüße^^


----------



## Neoikeia (21. April 2011)

Ich habe noch 4 Keys zu verschenken, bei Interesse -> Pn an mich ;-)


----------



## Mesun (22. April 2011)

Hätte auch noch einen Key.Bei Interesse Pn mit E-Mailadresse an mich.

Key ist vergeben!!


----------



## ohh (23. April 2011)

hallo 
ich würde aion auch gern mal testen , wenn jemand noch einen key über hat, würde ihn gern nehmen.


----------



## Vanilein (23. April 2011)

Liebe Buffed-Gemeinde

Ich spiele nun HdRO eine ganze Weile und würde mir gerne AION ansehen. 
Falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich diesen gerne abnehmen 

Vielen lieben Dank

Vanilein


----------



## Fenaniel (23. April 2011)

Ich habe noch ein paar Keys übrig.
E-Mail + Vorname bitte per Pn an mich.

Danke


----------



## Sîns (24. April 2011)

Vanilein schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-Gemeinde
> 
> Ich spiele nun HdRO eine ganze Weile und würde mir gerne AION ansehen.
> Falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich diesen gerne abnehmen
> ...


----------



## Sîns (24. April 2011)

thakko schrieb:


> Ich würde das spiel gerne mal antesten, finde es von den Videos her schon super. Ich werde es mir auch sicher noch kaufen, würde es aber dennoch erst testen^^



Mir ist mal aufgefallen das die Videos von Aion zu 80 % einen komplett falschen eindruch von dem Spiel vermitteln.
Ich hatte mich selber Jahrelang gefreut auf das Spiel nur um es dann nach knapp 3 Monaten dann doch in die Ecke zu werfen.
Aber wen man auf sehr sehr SEHR SEHR viel Mobgehaue für wenig Lohn dafür steht ist Aion definitiv ein gutes Spiel.

Das ist allerdings nur meine Meinung und anschauen kann man es sich bestimmt mal,aber wie gesagt lasst euch nicht blenden,ca ab Stufe 30 wird das Spiel einfach nur noch schlecht.


----------



## Mesun (24. April 2011)

Sîns schrieb:


> Mir ist mal aufgefallen das die Videos von Aion zu 80 % einen komplett falschen eindruch von dem Spiel vermitteln.
> Ich hatte mich selber Jahrelang gefreut auf das Spiel nur um es dann nach knapp 3 Monaten dann doch in die Ecke zu werfen.
> Aber wen man auf sehr sehr SEHR SEHR viel Mobgehaue für wenig Lohn dafür steht ist Aion definitiv ein gutes Spiel.
> 
> Das ist allerdings nur meine Meinung und anschauen kann man es sich bestimmt mal,aber wie gesagt lasst euch nicht blenden,ca ab Stufe 30 wird das Spiel einfach nur noch schlecht.



Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr so,denn seit Release hat sich einiges geändert,sicher man bekommt nicht alles hinterhergeworfen so wie in manch anderem Spiel.
Aber auch genau das macht für viele u.a. den Reiz aus,das man es sich erarbeiten muss.

Und das das Spiel ab Stufe 30 nur noch schlecht ist...ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Fenaniel (24. April 2011)

Tja, doof wenn man was behauptet was MONATE her ist. Hört auf Aion schlecht zu machen nur weils in der Beta oder kurz danach eher gegrinde war.

Ich bin Level 46 und hab soviele Quests das ich gar nimmer weiß wohin damit. Ich musste noch NIE grinden und ich habe weder einen beruf auf Experte, noch Äther sammeln oben (grad bei 22^^) und sammeln bin ich auch nicht weit (bei 200)
Ich habe nur in Nochsana Exp Amulette benutzt ansonsten noch nie.
Und zu meiner Zeit gab es auch keine Doppel Exp Wochenenden mehr.

Eure Meinung das man ab Level 30 nicht mehr voran kommt, ist veraltet. Informiert euch eher mal, bevor ihr falsche Daten angebt.

Es wurde soviel verändert in der Zeit seit der Beta.
Den einzigen Leuten denen ich Aion nicht empfehloen würde wären, hardcore Pvp´ler. Da könnte es durchaus bissel fad werden ^^

Was aber stimmt, das man sich Rüstungen etc. wirklich hart erarbeiten muss, bzw. die Dropchance doch bissel gering ist, Aber das ist auch gut so, sonst würd ja jeder mit orangenes Equip rumlaufen, was auch nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Wer alles in Hinter geblasen bekommen will, sollte Wow spielen. Aion ist da doch anspruchsvoller ;-)


----------



## Autinator (26. April 2011)

Hey Aion Com ) 

Bin begeisterter MMORPG Spieler und auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herausforderung .gg. aber man kauft ja auch kein Auto ohne Probe zu fahren )

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand sich bereit erklären würde mich als Freund zu werben und so )

E-Mail: thomas.schroecker@sbg.at

danke schon im voraus (auch wenn sich keiner findet .gg.)


EDIT: Es hat sich schon jemand bereit erklärt  Danke!


----------



## ohh (27. April 2011)

hallo,
würde auch mal gerne aion testen
wenn jemand noch son key hat ich würd ihn gern nehmen

dann bitte ne pm schicken wegen der email adresse

mfg ohh


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. April 2011)

Warum brennen alle darauf nen Grinder zu Spielen?! Das Spiel ist Tot!


----------



## spamkiller (27. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Warum brennen alle darauf nen Grinder zu Spielen?! Das Spiel ist Tot!



Wenn aion tot sein soll, dann ist rift wohl auch bald tot oder wie? hat ja in europa grad mal 30% mehr spieler als aion und das nicht mal 2 monate nach release...
quelle: 
http://de.xfire.com/games/#


----------



## Rhilla (27. April 2011)

das ist das schlechteste spiel überhaupt auf dem markt , wer sowas mag wie:tagelang mats farmen(beruf)dann alles zu verlieren weil es nicht gelingt was herzustellen,wer mag auf einen mob 40 sek draufzuhauen bis der umfällt,wer ne mischung aus pvp-pve(nur eins gibts nicht) ,man ist gezwungen pvp zu machen, usw, der ist richtig bei aion,sehr schöne grafik, aber lohnt nicht mal zu instalieren


----------



## Cerom (28. April 2011)

Also da kann man aber auch wirklich geteilter Meinung sein. Ich kenne wesentlich schlechtere MMOs, wobei ich besonders den Marktführer mit einschließe. Der ist wirklich nur Schrott.

Irgend etwas wirst du immer herstellen. Nur ist es bei Aion nun mal möglich z.B. nicht nur eine Standartrüstung oder Waffe herzustellen, man hat die Chance eine bessere Waffe bzw. Rüstung oder sogar eine sehr gute herzustellen. Wer natürlich erwartet das es gelingt immer gleich die allerbeste Ausrüstung herzustellen der wird enttäuscht werden. Es besteht einfach die Chance das man etwas besonders gutes bekommt. Aber auch die Standartsache ist nicht wie in anderen MMO´s, wo an oft zig völlig nutzlose Dinge herstellen muß, brauchbar.

Wer es nicht gewohnt ist das auch ein Mob mal etwas aushält, man also vielleicht mal mehr als eine oder zwei Tasten drücken muß ist bestimmt falsch in Aion. 

Man kann Aion zu 100 % nur PVE spielen. Der PVE Bereich überwiegt bei weitem. Allerdings ist es wirklich wahr das Aion auf PVP hinzielt. Und der PVP Teil ist sogar wirklich spannend. Ich war auch Jahrelang reiner PVE Spieler. Ich spiele nur immer als Tank. Diese Klassen sind in fast allen MMO´s eher weniger für PVP ausgelegt. Nur in Aion macht es wirklich extrem viel Spaß.


----------



## Poker Keks (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich suche einen netten menschen der mich zu aion einläd, habe heute geburtstag also seit bitte so lieb 

meine email adresse ist kaibraun@hotmail.de...danke im vorraus 

Und wenn es dann noch geht könnt ihr auch eine einladung an 
_lexoner@rocketmail.com schicken, das ist ein kollege von mir mit dem möchte ich zusammen spielen...

Mfg Poker 
_


----------



## redfreakz (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche auch einen Trial-Key. Wäre schön, wenn mich jemand einladen würde.

Meine E-Mail: sua@resurrection-dead.de
Mein Real-Name: Joachim Beck

Danke!


----------



## Bangora (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ebenfalls einen Trialaccount.
Wenn jemand so nett wäre und mir einen zuschicken würde wäre ich dankbar

joerg.poth@gmx.net
Jörg Poth

Besten Dank im Vorraus.

mfg


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (9. Juni 2011)

Also Leute ich habe wieder paar Keys zu vergeben. Wer wirklich Interesse hat das Spiel mal zu testen, der soll mich bitte mit E-Mailadresse mal anschreiben.

Bis dann


----------



## Cerom (9. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit muß überhaupt nicht geworben werden. Jeder der will kann sich einfach den Testkey auf der Aion-Seite holen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (9. Juni 2011)

Ist ja egal, ich werbe trotzdem jeden bei Interesse  Einfach mal anschreiben mit E-MAil pls


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (11. Juni 2011)

Paar Keys noch zu vergeben. Bei Interesse bitte anschreiben


----------



## Alyshra (11. Juni 2011)

Nabend 

Ich versuche seit Tagen eine Freundin zu werben. Leider erhält sie keine Email von NcSoft. Wir haben schon 3 verschiedene Emailaccounts eingerichtet.

Mein Account ist aktiviert, sie hat sogar schon das Spiel gekauft .. nun warten wir sehensüchtig auf die Email von NcSoft. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Haben die Intern probleme?
Den Support habe ich schon angeschrieben, aber die brauchen sicher auch ihre Zeit -.- Und anrufen möchte ich nicht, da ich bisher nur eine Amerikanische Nummer gefunden habe, das wird sicher nicht günstig und mein Englisch ist fürchterlich :/

W#re über Tipps dankbar,

Lg


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (11. Juni 2011)

Also das Problem kenne ich nicht. Normalerweise wenn jemand wen anderes wirbt, bekommt er recht schell die Mail. HAst du sie denn sicher erfolgreich geworben? Einen deutschen telefonischen Kontaktdienst gibt es glaube ich nicht. 

BTW: wer noch geworebn werden möchte, paar Keys sind noch frei, bitte anschreiben


----------



## IronSavior (17. Juni 2011)

Moin,

würd gern mal wieder in Aion reinschaun. Also falls noch wer nen Key übrig hat - immer her damit. Meldet euch auch gerne falls ihr Interesse am gemeinsamen Leveln habt.

Gruß


----------



## CapriMarkie (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Hab wieder paar Trial-Keys.
Falls Jemand Interesse hat schickt mir eure Emailadresse.

MfG


----------



## Devoares (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo, auch ich kann zur Zeit 5 Freunde werben, also wer kostenfrei testen möchte, einfach eine mail an ------------Maiand2907@googlemail.com-------------


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (4. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (11. Juli 2011)

Werb einen freund ist also wieder zurück und es gibt auch nette Einsteigerbelohnungen. Bei Interesse 5 Keys habe ich noch frei. Also einfach mit eurer E-Mail eine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## vin1990 (13. Juli 2011)

Hey,

ich suche auch noch einen Key =)

Wer mich werben möchte kann mir bitte eine PM schreiben,
dann gebe ich meine Mail Adresse und Namen.

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (13. Juli 2011)

So habe nun Vin geschickt aber habe leider keine weiteren Keys mehr zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neragon (13. Juli 2011)

So ich hab auch noch 5 Keys free schickt mir einfach eure Email per PM


----------



## Salicaria (14. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir möchte mal wieder in Aion reinschauen.
Seine alten Acc Daten gehn irgendwie nicht mehr, also hat er sich einen *Probeacc* gemacht.

Spiel ist runtergeladen, gepatcht und soweit auf dem neuesten Stand.
Wenn er sich nun aber mit dem* Probeacc* einloggen will geht es nicht.
Der *Probeacc ist verifiziert*, aber es kommt immer die Meldung, dass der Benutzername oder das Passwort nicht stimmt.
Haben wir was falsch gemacht oder vergessen?


----------



## Cerom (14. August 2011)

Ich denke da müßt ihr euch an den Support wenden. Das Problem kenne ich nicht. Bei den Probekeys die ich vergeben habe trat das Problem bisher nicht auf.


----------



## Salicaria (14. August 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich denke da müßt ihr euch an den Support wenden. Das Problem kenne ich nicht. Bei den Probekeys die ich vergeben habe trat das Problem bisher nicht auf.



Hallo Cerom,
Danke für deine Antwort.
Das haben wir bereits, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass da jemand so schnell antwortet 
Naja dann mal warten....


----------



## Cerom (14. August 2011)

Ich denke auch das es etwas dauert. Aion ist wirklich ein phantastisches Spiel, ich denke das MMO was zur Zeit am meisten bietet für das Geld.. Mittlerweile ist es das geworden was man zu Anfang versprach als die Erwartungen in Europa riesengroß waren. Damals hat Ncsoft so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen konnte und damit extrem viele Spieler verprellt. Das ist zum Glück mittlerweile völlig anders und Schnee von gestern. Leider hängt Aion der schlechte Ruf von damals immer noch nach, auch wenn wirklich alles verbessert wurde und die Erwartungen der Spieler erfüllt werden. 

Nur ein Punkt ist immer noch nicht so wirklich optimal. Der Support, da gibt es noch viel zu verbessern.


----------



## paradox2412 (15. August 2011)

Schaut mal in den Spam Ordner eures Email Accounts. Manchmal landen die Nachrichten leider dort. Ist einer Freundin auch passiert. Haben lange gewartet dabei war die Mail schon längst angekommen, halt unter Spam. (war bei web.de)


Und wer noch einen Probeaccount Key braucht, PM an mich. Hab noch ein paar. 

LG Para


----------

